# رسالة بابا يسوع ليك النهاردة



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*النهاردة: بابا يسوع بيقولك:
انا ناقش على كفى اسمك
يعنى مافيش حاجة ممكن تمسك

واللى يمسك..يمس حدقة عينى
يعنى اللى بيأذيك..بيألمنى وبيأذينى
ارجوك يابنى..خليك ماسك بيمينى

ومهما حصل..اوعا تبعد عنى
لأن التجارب اللى بتحصل دى بسماح منى
علشان اعرف بيها مين اللى شارينى ومين اللى بايعنى

انا بحبك..وياما اتألمت عشانك
انا دايما جنبك..حتى لو العالم كله خانك
ولو نسيت الأم رضيعها..انا صعب عليا نسيانك

من كلمات:شاعرة الشهداء
ناهد فاروق شاروبيم

منقول

من صوت المسيحى الحر
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميل جداا
شكرااا**
الرب يباركك* ​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جميــــــــــــــــــــلة جدا جدا ربنا يباااااااركك


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنت فى شدة الاحتياج لكلام الهنا الحبيب ده فى الوقت ده.. *


----------



## rania79 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الله بجد روعة وخصوصا الايام دى كلنا محتاجين للتعزية

ميرسى حبييتى بجد


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2011)

> *واللى يمسك..يمس حدقة عينى
> يعنى اللى بيأذيك..بيألمنى وبيأذينى
> ارجوك يابنى..خليك ماسك بيمينى
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى حببتى رسالة تعزيه فى وقته
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *جميل جداا
> شكرااا**
> الرب يباركك* ​



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك اخى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2012)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> جميــــــــــــــــــــلة جدا جدا ربنا يباااااااركك


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2012)

+فبرونيا+ قال:


> *كنت فى شدة الاحتياج لكلام الهنا الحبيب ده فى الوقت ده.. *


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> الله بجد روعة وخصوصا الايام دى كلنا محتاجين للتعزية
> 
> ميرسى حبييتى بجد



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى رانو حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى حببتى رسالة تعزيه فى وقته
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى اختى الحبيبه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------

